# New to table saw, routing and new project tips



## jasaleja (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I recently got into wood working and I am still getting all my tools sorted. My table saw arrived a few days ago and it is a Bosch 635-216.
I am very satisfied with how it works and I have made some test cuts in preparation for my new project. I got a router Bosch POF 1400 which works like a charm.

I have 2 question, with other one being a cry for help.
1) Does anyone know what the Additional Parallel Guide is used for and how to use it? I only know how to mount it.







2) I have wood pieces of various lengths with profile 45x30mm. I need the profile to be like the shape in the attached picture. Does anyone have any tips for me in what order to do the cuts? Some are very narrow and it happened once that a wood piece fell during cutting and I got little kickback.







Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi there and welcome, you’ll like it here.

1) That’s a hi/low Euro style extension for your primary fence. The tall part is for regular rips whilst the low part is for thin stock. You just flip it as needed.

2) Make the bevel cut first, then finish it with the shallow rip. Use a sacrificial fence with the shallow cut, you don’t want the piece to tilt or flip whilst you’re running it through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasaleja (Nov 29, 2021)

qulevrius said:


> Hi there and welcome, you’ll like it here.
> 
> 1) That’s a hi/low Euro style extension for your primary fence. The tall part is for regular rips whilst the low part is for thin stock. You just flip it as needed.
> 
> ...


1) Euro style was a keyword I didn't know until know, and with a little research I understood the good possible advantages.
2) Also sacrificial fence was a new keyword I didn't know. I know understand how to make one, but I didn't really understand how you meant for me to use it. Could you elaborate a little on that part?


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

jasaleja said:


> 1) Euro style was a keyword I didn't know until know, and with a little research I understood the good possible advantages.
> 2) Also sacrificial fence was a new keyword I didn't know. I know understand how to make one, but I didn't really understand how you meant for me to use it. Could you elaborate a little on that part?


A sacrificial fence is something you attach to the actual fence so the blade won’t nick it. Like a piece if plywood, clamped onto the fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Green is the table saw (fence, tabletop and beveled blade), red is sacrificial fence and brown is the wood you’re running through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

jasaleja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got into wood working and I am still getting all my tools sorted. My table saw arrived a few days ago and it is a Bosch 635-216.
> I am very satisfied with how it works and I have made some test cuts in preparation for my new project. I got a router Bosch POF 1400 which works like a charm.
> ...


You b could also try Woodworkingtalk


----------



## jasaleja (Nov 29, 2021)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> You b could also try Woodworkingtalk


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @jasaleja


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## She_Wood_if_she_could (Dec 3, 2021)

Coo


qulevrius said:


> Green is the table saw (fence, tabletop and beveled blade), red is sacrificial fence and brown is the wood you’re running through.
> 
> 
> COOL. cuz I’m in the same boat the person who posted this is in. New in every sense. But ok so, I see how the sacrificial fence added an inch or so of a barrier between the wood being cut & the fence but…. I’m still not sure it’s purpose & wondering why they the fence wasn’t wasn’t simply moved that much closer in.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

She_Wood_if_she_could said:


> Coo


A sacrificial fence is used under specific conditions, such as OPs. He needs to mill a rectangular beam to a certain profile, and is at risk of the piece flipping over. That can cause all kinds of issues, beside ruining the project. So, we’re using a sacrificial board for additional support and safety. That’s how i would do it, but I’m no higher authority in any sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @She_Wood_if_she_could


----------

